
I wasn’t getting hired as a Data Scientist. So I sought data on who is - tenkabuto
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2019/09/getting-hired-data-scientist-sought-data.html
======
zeristor
This has been posted before, did he get a Data Scientist job, or is this a
case of the band playing on as the Titanic sunk?

